# Im a cool girl! And Oceanlover!



## Dolfin68 (Jun 28, 2016)

Anyone want to help me become a better sailor. I have my own boat, A Cal 29 in San Pedro, CA. I need help! My x boyfriend sold me this boat and abandoned me. 
And he was not a patient teacher. 
I am a very sweet, fun, happy and determined person. 
Please hit me up!
Thanks!!
Dolfin68


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I highly recommend Royce's Sailing Illustrated as a basic primer. It covers just about everything one needs to know to safely handle a small craft in a fun yet comprehensive format. From anchoring to boat nomenclature and even splicing, it's got most of what you'll need for getting started, yet is still a good reference book for the most experienced of us. No preachy tome here.
Remember, sailing isn't rocket science. Humans have been sailing for millennia on everything from reed rafts to the pinnacle of sailing craft, the China Clippers. Going longer distances is just adding a day to yesterday's trip, over and over again.
I'm not one to recommend formal classes such as ASA, but if you learn better that way than by experience, it might be worth the money. The more you sail, the better you will get. It is an experiential sport, there is little innate talent involved.


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wish I were still in L.A. . . . on east coast now . . . Have you found the Chowder Barge? Is it still there?


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

This is usually where someone asks you to post a picture, of the boat.


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

My greatest learning resources were 'Sailing for Dummies' and trial & error. CAL 29 is a great boat! 

If you find your way to Tampa Bay I would be happy to share my knowledge, such as it is. 

Good luck!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Dolfin68 said:


> Please hit me up!


:nerd

One thing about cultural difficulties between us Australians and you Americans.... You love naughty talk!!!

:laugh :laugh :laugh


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> :nerd
> 
> One thing about cultural difficulties between us Australians and you Americans.... You love naughty talk!!!
> 
> :laugh :laugh :laugh


As long as she doesn't want to be "knocked up"...

No single mums benefit here mate...


----------



## xbobbyx (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi,

I am new to sailing but I would love to go out sometime. I live in LA and would be happy to split the cost of an instructor or go out on a calm day and take our chances.


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm pretty familiar with the Cal29, and I also sail out of Pedro.

Let me know if you want to meet up - I am at the marina today.


----------



## Dolfin68 (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks to all you replied to me! I really appreciate it! 

And to MarkofSeaLIfe, Hit me Up, is not "dirty" talk. Translation for an Aussie: Get back to me, call me, text me!!!
And why is something sexual "dirty" anyway, that is an old way of thinking! 
Anyways, happy sailing!


----------



## Dolfin68 (Jun 28, 2016)

Oops, to MarkofSeaLIfe, correction:you said Naughty talk.


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

I think Mark must have meant Nauti talk.


----------



## Dolfin68 (Jun 28, 2016)

gamayun said:


> I think Mark must have meant Nauti talk.


Yes!! That must be it. I better learn how to talk Nauti talk as a sailor!!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Dolfin68 said:


> Yes!! That must be it. I better learn how to talk Nauti talk as a sailor!!


With most sailors they blend together


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

dolfin the best thing you can do is take that boat out of the slip and motor around port of lost angels. find chowder barge if itis still open, and maneuver the boat in the port. itis fun.
then find someone like one of the lively critters answering your thread here and call em on their offers. see who shows up, and practice with them. if one is nice, appropriate and what ever, kidnap to catalina. only takes 5 hours, give or take. 
alternative is to post notices in marina and see what answers. have fun, goodluck, and keep us posted. i used to sail out of a couple of different marinas in the turning basin and cerritos channel area. loved port of lost angels for interesting exploration. it may have changed since i left, some, but should still have some of those nooks and crannies.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Fortunately, sailing is not rocket science and you can learn the basics in a singe day, IMO. If you were in my part of the world I would be more than happy to teach you how to sail. I have taught several ladies at the marina how to sail and they all purchased similar size boats to your and sail nearly every weekend during the warmer months.

Good luck in your quest,

Gary


----------



## -OvO- (Dec 31, 2011)

I was 19 and waiting tables in a tourist town when an attractive sailor (also not a native English speaker) invited me back for drinks on her boat. Fortunately this was back before cellphone cameras and instagram so my humiliation was transitory. Don't do it, boys. Run.


----------



## Dolfin68 (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm learning how to get out of the slip and back in. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## Dolfin68 (Jun 28, 2016)

Huh?? I am not looking to take a man's life away from him. I would like the help of a woman or a man.


----------



## Dolfin68 (Jun 28, 2016)

xbobbyx said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to sailing but I would love to go out sometime. I live in LA and would be happy to split the cost of an instructor or go out on a calm day and take our chances.


I messaged you. Did you get my message?


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Just over the bridge is the Long Beach Women's Sailing Association, might try going to a meeting.
Long Beach Women's Sailing Association


----------



## Dolfin68 (Jun 28, 2016)

Thank you Capttb! I will check out that group!!


----------



## Dolfin68 (Jun 28, 2016)

capttb said:


> This is usually where someone asks you to post a picture, of the boat.


I uploaded pictures of my boat, but they do not show up.


----------



## Dolfin68 (Jun 28, 2016)

Lazerbrains said:


> I'm pretty familiar with the Cal29, and I also sail out of Pedro.
> 
> Let me know if you want to meet up - I am at the marina today.


Hi! I private messaged you. Did you get my message? I am at the Marina today.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Dolfin68 said:


> Thanks to all you replied to me! I really appreciate it!
> 
> And to MarkofSeaLIfe, Hit me Up, is not "dirty" talk. Translation for an Aussie: Get back to me, call me, text me!!!
> And why is something sexual "dirty" anyway, that is an old way of thinking!
> Anyways, happy sailing!


Sex is only dirty if you're doing it right. :wink

Good luck - Cal 29 is a great, simple boat to learn on - pretty good performer too - even after all these years.

You need 10 or 15 posts in order to post pics.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hit these guys up for additional training:

Classes and Programs ? OCC Sailing


----------



## annaba (Nov 30, 2017)

Good luck with it, definitely worth it. I love my sailing


----------

